# To Mod A Seiko



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

if i was going to start from scratch to get a seiko looking like this










where would i start? Would i have to start (obviously) with a 007 is that the only seiko that can be modded? Dont want to start on me Om yet.

The watch pictured is exactly how i would want mine to look. Also, what would be a rough "ball-park" figure for a mod like this?

pic taken from web


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

You can mod just about any watch. And you can use any Seiko depending on whether they have day and date etc. for the dial, feet placing etc. Best thing is to ask Howard or Bry and they will give you an idea of what can be done etc aswell as prices.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Ventura said:


> You can mod just about any watch. And you can use any Seiko depending on whether they have day and date etc. for the dial, feet placing etc. Best thing is to ask Howard or Bry and they will give you an idea of what can be done etc aswell as prices.


thanks for that......cheers


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

You can get dials and hands from" yobokies "for Seiko SKX series watches. .

In my experience they are as good as Yao's and may well be cheaper.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

julian said:


> You can get dials and hands from" yobokies "for Seiko SKX series watches. .
> 
> In my experience they are as good as Yao's and may well be cheaper.


just been looking at him....he's quite a bit cheaper as well!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Great thread boys , looking to do a few mods -and links greatfully recieved


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

easy to mod if you are comfortable taking off hands and the dial ,tip of the day= make a note where the hands are at before you take them off or set the watch so that the day/date just changes, you know where the hands have to go then  ,otherwise you will get the date changing at 10am or something.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

pugster said:


> easy to mod if you are comfortable taking off hands and the dial ,tip of the day= make a note where the hands are at before you take them off or set the watch so that the day/date just changes, you know where the hands have to go then  ,otherwise you will get the date changing at 10am or something.


Wise words Stuart - I always set the date so that it's just changing & then fit the hands so they are pointing at 12 - seems to work fine for me.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

I second the quality of Yao parts. Pricey but superb. The lume is also excellent. Pure white in colour with a very even glow.










SKX007s are really easy to mod if you've the confidence.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

makky said:


> I second the quality of Yao parts. Pricey but superb. The lume is also excellent. Pure white in colour with a very even glow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah














I LIKE THAT


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this










or this










with a set of these???

what do you think?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wicked Shaun


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Oooh - they look like little windmills...









Erm... was gonna say, if you have to ask, it's best not to fiddle. But then, everyone has to start somewhere...

I'm still befuddled by how to get the crown stem out of the movement, in order to remove the movement, then the face, on an old Henley cheapo quartz I wanted to practice on.

Don't you guys worry about dust and moisture getting into your automatics though? How can you pressure test them, afterwards, to gaurantee the seals?

Regards,

Doc.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Also, would that watch not look better with the black date dial, as found in the 7S26 of the BM?

Doc.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Doctor Varney said:


> Oooh - they look like little windmills...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i won't.....someone else will od it 4 me


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top dial, orange hands.

No-date ploprof dial would work better still.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

makky said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > this
> ...


i keep lokking at the 2nd dial and green hands? but will change in 10mins!!!


----------

